# Biete RDA, Zirkel des Cenarius, Allianz / Horde



## Nighthawk2001 (8. März 2012)

!! ROLLE DER AUFERSTEHUNG JEDEN TAG EINE !!

Ihr möchtet kostenlos Cataclysm ?

Ihr möchtet einen Stufe 80er Char ?


Ihr möchtet 7 Tage kostenlos World of Warcraft  Spielen ?

Kommt auf den Realm: Zirkel des Cenarius


Ihr habt Freie Fraktions Wahl : Allianz oder Horde


Wenn Ihr das möchtet, nichts leichter als das! 

Ich biete jeden Tag eine Rolle der Auferstehung!


Bei Interesse meldet Euch einfach per PM


MfG
Nighthawk2001


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (15. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (22. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Killllu (22. März 2012)

Hae dir eine PN geschickt!


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (2. April 2012)

Rolle für heute weg (02.04.2012)


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (5. April 2012)

/push


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (13. April 2012)

/push


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (19. April 2012)

/push


----------

